# Aus RCP Anwendung heraus OSGI Jetty Bundle starten



## OSGIAnfaenger (2. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe dieses Tutorial hier genutzt, um mir alles nötige für den Start des Jetty OSGI Bundles zu besorgen  http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-06-2008/jw-06-osgi3.html?page=1

Wenn ich so vorgehe wir dort beschrieben klappt das auch und ich kann meine HelloWold.html begucken und sehe auch in der EclipseConsole die OSGI Infos.

Nun habe ich aber eine RCP Anwedung in der ich eine JSP generiere, die ich auch direkt per Knopfdruck im Client mithilfe von Jetty deployen will....damit man nicht selbst einen WebContainer hochfahren und die Datei deployen muss.

Was mir jedoch nicht gelingt ist, die OSGI-Bundles hochfahren zu lassen, wenn ich meinen RCP Client über die Eclipse Run Config starte....sprich per Run as Eclipse Application. Bei Run as OSGI Framework klappt es....aber auf dem anderen Wege werden die Bundles scheinbar gar nicht erst angerührt, Jetty nicht gestartet und somit kann ich auch meine HelloWorld.html nicht anschauen.

Weiß jemand wie ich gezielt sagen kann, dass die Jetty Bundels gestartet werden sollen ? Aus meiner RCP Anwedung heraus.


----------



## PapaTrance (3. November 2009)

In der RCP App Run Config die Plugins auf "Auto-Start" true stellen.


----------



## kabel2 (3. November 2009)

@OSGIAnfaenger: Danke für den Link.


----------

